# Opinions?



## ArtAndPeace (Jun 17, 2013)

Caution: this is very very sloppy:
http://loganworonukart.weebly.com/personal-projects.html


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

It's pretty good so far  Because the picture's big I'm having to scroll to see the whole painting. Why not try downloading it here....you'll get more comments too!


----------

